# Datsun 200sx question



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi there guys has been a long time since I posted in this forums, but I'm back  I just need info about lowering springs or something, I would like to put some lowering springs on my 200sx I've heard here and there, that datsun 240zx use the same springs but I'm not sure. I found some lowering springs on ebay for the 240zx but I dunno if they could work on my ship. since my car is discontinued I don't have choices than stock springs available at here  but well anyway if you know what springs could make it wouldd be great to know  btw here's a pic of my car


----------



## hondo (May 17, 2007)

that car is an 85 ??? I had a 84 and it had lift up lights and a sleaker look in the front, that picture you provide looks as if it is a 83 ?? Nice looking car though !!!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

It is common that Mexico kept building older models well after we [in the US] got the replacements. Take the B13 Sentra for example. They call them Tsurus in Mexico and I think they were still making them last year! So it's very likely his S110 is an 85 there.

If the 240Z springs were the same diameter, I would give them a try and if they were too tall, just cut a half coil off until you get the ride height that you want. Of course you could do that with your original springs too. 

By the way I like your 200SX. The problem is there aren't many left and there are very few people who know anything about modifying them.


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

blownb310 said:


> It is common that Mexico kept building older models well after we [in the US] got the replacements. Take the B13 Sentra for example. They call them Tsurus in Mexico and I think they were still making them last year! So it's very likely his S110 is an 85 there.
> 
> If the 240Z springs were the same diameter, I would give them a try and if they were too tall, just cut a half coil off until you get the ride height that you want. Of course you could do that with your original springs too.
> 
> By the way I like your 200SX. The problem is there aren't many left and there are very few people who know anything about modifying them.


thanks for your reply, I've been so busy lately even to poo I need to make an appointment,lol yeah you're right b13's are named tsuru's here and they still making them here, pretty popular tough, and yes I know s110's were made till 1983 in the US and Probably the same in the whole world, but mine was made in 85 and i have the papers that can prove that. lol. it's the same with the vw bug they were discontinued in mex in 2004 and they still being pretty popular too after all this time. I'd like to try what you said about the springs, probably someday I'll do it, by now I've something else to work with. well that's all by now. so byebye


----------



## sankie (Jul 14, 2007)

*turbo*

I have also an nissan datsun 200 sx and I am seek for an turbo. do you know were I kan find one?


----------

